# [CLOSED] Routing table issue (see last post)

## Gentoo-Ed

I'm installing a home gentoo network. I've got my clients up and my server. All can connect to internet. The clients wireless, the server wired. The server has a static IP, its IP is on the same subnet.

However I can't ping any systems crosswise (client to client, server to client). Even the windows client doesn't find them. What have I misconfigured?

Even if I make the clients use static IP's it won't work. Wired with dhcp it will work...

My guess is that it's messing with eth0 for some reason

Status:

I cann't ping anythingLast edited by Gentoo-Ed on Sat Apr 18, 2009 8:34 am; edited 12 times in total

----------

## DawgG

i think i need more info for a good answer, but ill try.

the server has got an ethernet-nic with a static ip connected directly to the internet and a wireless nic that serves the wireless clients (?). is it ac-hoc or ap mode? you might need to set up a bridge to physically connect the wireless to the wired network it you want to ping (because "inside" the network this is not done by software like iptables or routing afaik) build a bridge from the wireless and the wired card on the server and give it the local address, then it should work.

if you have an extra appliance it maybe that its os cannot do the stuff you want (deliver packets between wireless clients; maybe it can only forward them to its wan port)

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Ah, let me explain the setup.

A modem is connected to a router. This has dhcp for wired and wireless. The same scope is used for both. My server is a computer which has no keyboard or mouse or screen and will just be used for files, mail, databases and stuff. The clients are laptops. The server is configured with a static IP. If I connect using a wired connection (eth0 dhcp) on the laptop it finds the server. If on the same client I stop eht0 and use ping -Iwlan0 the server isn't connected. Ifconfig shows the correct settings. In the hosts file I have a entry for the laptop and the server. The laptop only as 127.0.0.1 HOSTNAME localhost. The server entry as IP SERVERNAME. I don't have a dns server. The nameserver entry is my default gateway (router) and that works for internet. If I configure the wlan0 with static ip it still doesn't find the server. I don't have a domain name configured anywhere. Is this needed?

Pinging on IP:

From LAPTOP 2 to LAPTOP 1 with wireless - Pinagble

From LAPTOP 2 to GATEWAY with wireless - Pinagable

From LAPTOP 1 to GATEWAY with wireless - not pingable

From LAPTOP 2 to SERVER with wireless - not pingable

FROM LAPTOP 1 to GATEWAY with wired - Pingable

FROM LAPTOP 1 to SERVER with wired - Pingable

----------

## DawgG

thx for the info (i was thinking about a server serving stuff to the internet, but network-wise it's just another ip in the same subnet)

i think the problem may be with your appliance - is it fancy and expensive with a lot of options or rather some el-cheapo supermarket-stuff? because i once had one of the cheap ones and it would just do some ethernet-switching but just send all wireless-traffic to its wan interface (no bridging function i think). have you (or has anybody else) used it successfully in a setup like yours? to me this problem seems most likely.

 *Quote:*   

> on the same client I stop eht0 and use ping -Iwlan0

 

do you completely bring it down and bring wlan0 up before pinging? does wlan0 have a functional connection (check with iwconfig) and (check after this) a functional address? what do the dhcp-server's logs/leases tell you?

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

All the nics are working for internet. The appliance is working correctly (siemens gigaset SE366 WLAN), with a windows setup it works, I'm switching to linux now. 

I'll do some file comparing of the laptops.

[EDIT]

LAPTOP 2 discovers the WLAN0 before it's ETH0. 

If I put the computer name of LAPTOP 2 and the SERVER in the hosts file of LAPTOP 2 and ping the SERVER it will say IP-static.albacom.net. Where is this comming from??? I haven't configured albacom anywhere.

[EDIT 2]

 :Embarassed:   I just thought of something while at work. My internal address range is propably the cause. It's not a reserved private network. I'll reconfigure it all tonight and see.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Well I placed my internal nics to 192.168.1.n and that is all working again.

Unfortunatly no difference. One laptop can reach the windows wireless client, gateway and such the other can't, that one also still can't connect to the internet too.

Can it be that in one laptop the kernel is still the default genkerenel? In the working laptop I adjusted the kernel some bit. I don't know so much about it yet so left the kernel as is. 

All systems use ifconfig, iwconfig with wpa_supplicant for wireless, and dhcpcd to obtain ip adresses. All obtained Ip's are valid.

I hope to solve it soon, for it's preventing me setup my network. 

[EDIT] 

I found this ubuntu post. There it mentions a solution but I don't know what it does and if there is such a thing for gentoo. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-985299.html

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

sigh

i really can use some help here. this ... thing is still not working.

mmm. at but it still says goging to inactive but iwconfig and ifconfig do seem it works. Also it tries two times to start eth0 one before and one after wlan0

THe driver is configured into the kernel, so that part seems alright.

Pinging the gateway give destination host unreachable. The wierd thing is it says:

From 192.168.0.101 ... detination host unreachable. That's it own Ip and I said to ping the gateway.

If I ping from a wireless winblows to the laptop wireless ip it host unreachable. To the laptop wired is destination host unreachable...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /var/log/dmesg for all three machines.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

okay, that's going to be a long thread. 

Laptop 1 (no network over wireless)

```
BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009d400/0009d400

Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 (root@LT-Edgar) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r1 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #12 SMP Sat Mar 28 17:17:55 CET 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bb6a1000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bb6a1000 - 00000000bb6a7000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bb6a7000 - 00000000bb7bc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bb7bc000 - 00000000bb80f000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bb80f000 - 00000000bb908000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bb908000 - 00000000bbb0f000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbb0f000 - 00000000bbb18000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbb18000 - 00000000bbb1f000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbb1f000 - 00000000bbb64000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbb64000 - 00000000bbb9f000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbb9f000 - 00000000bbbe2000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbbe2000 - 00000000bbbff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbbff000 - 00000000bbc00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bbc00000 - 00000000bbe00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bc000000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0xbbc00 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 10000-16000

ACPI: RSDP 000F7190, 0024 (r2 PTLTD )

ACPI: XSDT BBBF44DF, 0064 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000 INNA        0)

ACPI: FACP BBBE4000, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 ALAN        1)

ACPI: DSDT BBBE5000, A4E7 (r2 Intel  CANTIGA   6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS BBB9EFC0, 0040

ACPI: HPET BBBFED86, 0038 (r1 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG BBBFEDBE, 003C (r1 INTEL  CRESTLNE  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: SLIC BBBFEDFA, 0176 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000 ANNI        1)

ACPI: APIC BBBFEF70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT BBBFEFD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT BBBF457B, 01BC (r1 BrtRef  DD01BRT     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT BBBE3000, 0655 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

2116MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

  bootmap 00012000 - 00018f00

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000100000 - 0000563250]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 0000563250]

  #4 [0000564000 - 0000567000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000564000 - 0000567000]

  #5 [000009d400 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009d400 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000010000 - 0000012000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]

  #7 [0000012000 - 0000019000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000012000 - 0000019000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00f7310] 000f7310

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x000bbc00

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[8] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009d

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bb6a1

    0: 0x000bb6a7 -> 0x000bb7bc

    0: 0x000bb80f -> 0x000bb908

    0: 0x000bbb0f -> 0x000bbb18

    0: 0x000bbb1f -> 0x000bbb64

    0: 0x000bbb9f -> 0x000bbbe2

    0: 0x000bbbff -> 0x000bbc00

On node 0 totalpages: 768206

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c04bb380, node_mem_map c1000200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3949 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 4233 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 536762 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Allocating PCI resources starting at c2000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32768 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 762197

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1994.767 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3042548k/3076096k available (2607k kernel code, 29472k reserved, 1289k data, 316k init, 2163980k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 388 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc04d8000 - 0xc0527000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc038be15 - 0xc04ce234   (1289 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc038be15   (2607 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3989.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=19947670)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 21k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080926

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

APIC timer disabled due to verification failure.

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3983.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=19919984)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (7973.53 BogoMIPS).

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 0 1

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 1 0

net_namespace: 296 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8000000-0xf83fffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1800-0x1807]

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8400000-0xf84fffff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1820-0x183f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x1840-0x185f]

pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20 io port: [0x1860-0x187f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf8904800-0xf8904bff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8900000-0xf8903fff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1880-0x189f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x18a0-0x18bf]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x18c0-0x18df]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf8904c00-0xf8904fff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x1818-0x181f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x180c-0x180f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x1810-0x1817]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x1808-0x180b]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x18e0-0x18ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xf8904000-0xf89047ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x000000-0x0000ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x1c00-0x1c1f]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8500000-0xf8503fff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2000-0x20ff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf8500000-0xf85fffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf8600000-0xf8601fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf8600000-0xf86fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10 11)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

dca service started, version 1.4

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

   (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x1200-0x120f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x1180-0x11ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf8500000-0xf85fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c2000000-0x000000c20fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xf8600000-0xf86fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f0000000-0x000000f1ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f2000000-0x000000f3ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0xf8500000-0xf85fffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0xc2000000-0xc20fffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xf8600000-0xf86fffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 05 index 0 io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 08 index 0 io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]

bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff]

bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 0d index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 0d index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 0d index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 0d index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 0d index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x57 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.4 (2008/08/26) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 1717

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65532K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8400000, using 6144k, total 65472k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=20

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27kds

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed irq 19

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8904000 port 0xf8904300 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8904000 port 0xf8904380 irq 19

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0, 11.01A11, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S, FX04, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)

ata2.00: TEST_UNIT_READY failed (err_mask=0x4)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: exception Emask 0x1 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 t4

ata2: irq_stat 0x40000001

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-2 11.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7580S  FX04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf8900000 irq 21

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04731/0xa44000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

udev: starting version 140

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

sky2 driver version 1.22

sky2 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sky2 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

sky2 0000:02:00.0: Yukon-2 Extreme chip revision 2

sky2 0000:02:00.0: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

 Part Number: Yukon 88E8071

 Engineering Level: Rev. 1.6

 Manufacturer: Marvell

sky2 eth0: addr 00:1d:72:e0:94:a2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001820

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 20, io base 0x00001860

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018c0

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf8904800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf8904c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 7-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Acer Crystal Eye webcam (064e:a103)

input: Acer Crystal Eye webcam as /class/input/input5

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

usb 7-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 7-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0bda, Product: 0x0158, Revision: 0x5887

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Are you sure you don't have that backwards? I see the upper dmesg loading a wireless adapter. I don't see one loading in the second dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Okay this is laptop 2. It's wireless is working and pinging accross wireless network no problem (even to windows client). It can not ping my "server" which is wired on 192.168.0.5.

```
Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@LT-Heleen) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #7 SMP Sun Mar 1 14:29:49 CET 2009

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004ef40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004ef40000 - 000000004ef50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000004ef50000 - 000000004f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

last_pfn = 0x4ef40 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

ACPI: RSDP 000F0180, 0014 (r0 TOSHIB)

ACPI: RSDT 4EF40000, 0038 (r1 TOSHIB 750        970814 TASM  4010000)

ACPI: FACP 4EF40060, 0084 (r2 TOSHIB 750      20030101 TASM  4010000)

ACPI: DSDT 4EF40558, 4B72 (r1 TOSHIB A000C    20031216 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 000EEE00, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 4EF402CA, 0082 (r1 TOSHIB A000C    20030917 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: DBGP 4EF400E4, 0034 (r1 TOSHIB 750        970814 TASM  4010000)

ACPI: BOOT 4EF40038, 0028 (r1 TOSHIB 750        970814 TASM  4010000)

ACPI: APIC 4EF40118, 0062 (r1 TOSHIB 750        970814 TASM  4010000)

ACPI: DMI detected: Toshiba

896MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

  low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

  bootmap 00008000 - 0000f000

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000100000 - 0000478788]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 0000478788]

  #4 [0000479000 - 000047c000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000479000 - 000047c000]

  #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

  #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00038000

On node 0 totalpages: 229279

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c03f3280, node_mem_map c1000000

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 4f000000:afc00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 36380 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227487

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x318

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

TSC: Using PIT calibration value

Detected 2660.022 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 905340k/917504k available (2144k kernel code, 11588k reserved, 932k data, 264k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb8000 - 0xfffff000   ( 284 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xfffb6000   ( 119 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0409000 - 0xc044b000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc03182e1 - 0xc04014b0   ( 932 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03182e1   (2144 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5320.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=26600220)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.66GHz stepping 09

Brought up 1 CPUs

Total of 1 processors activated (5320.04 BogoMIPS).

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

net_namespace: 296 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd2fe, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI Warning (dsobject-0501): Package List length (F) larger than NumElements count (2), truncated

 [20080609]

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d8000000, dfffffff]

PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [d0000000, d007ffff]

PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 18 io port: [eff8, efff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, 7ffffff]

PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 14 32bit mmio: [0, 7ffff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [cfe0, cfff]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [cf80, cf9f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, 3ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region d800-d87f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region eec0-eeff claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 10 io port: [bff8, bfff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 14 io port: [bff4, bff7]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 18 io port: [bfe8, bfef]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 1c io port: [bfe4, bfe7]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 20 io port: [bfa0, bfaf]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 24 32bit mmio: [0, 3ff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 10 io port: [0, ff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 14 io port: [0, 3f]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 18 32bit mmio: [0, 1ff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0, ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1f.6 reg 10 io port: [0, ff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.6 reg 14 io port: [0, 7f]

pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:01:08.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [cffff000, cfffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:08.0 reg 14 io port: [cf40, cf7f]

pci 0000:01:08.0: supports D1

pci 0000:01:08.0: supports D2

pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:01:0b.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 io port: [c000, cfff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [cff00000, cfffffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0x7ffffff), disabling

pnp 00:00: mem resource (0xe0000-0xeffff) overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0x7ffffff), disabling

pnp 00:00: mem resource (0xf0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0x7ffffff), disabling

pnp 00:00: mem resource (0x100000-0x4ef3ffff) overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0x7ffffff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2e-0x2f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x62-0x62) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x66-0x66) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x80-0x80) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x84-0x86) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x88-0x88) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x8c-0x8e) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xe0-0xef) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x24-0x25) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x28-0x29) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2c-0x2d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x30-0x31) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x34-0x35) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x38-0x39) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x3c-0x3d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x50-0x53) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x63-0x63) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x65-0x65) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x72-0x77) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x90-0x9f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xa4-0xa5) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xa8-0xa9) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xac-0xad) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xb0-0xb5) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xb8-0xb9) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xbc-0xbd) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2e-0x2f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x24-0x25) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x28-0x29) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2c-0x2d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x30-0x31) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x34-0x35) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x38-0x39) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x3c-0x3d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.5 BAR 1 (0x0-0x3f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2e-0x2f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x62-0x62) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x66-0x66) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x80-0x80) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x84-0x86) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x88-0x88) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x8c-0x8e) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xe0-0xef) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x24-0x25) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x28-0x29) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2c-0x2d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x30-0x31) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x34-0x35) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x38-0x39) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x3c-0x3d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x50-0x53) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x63-0x63) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x65-0x65) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x72-0x77) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x90-0x9f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xa4-0xa5) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xa8-0xa9) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xac-0xad) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xb0-0xb5) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xb8-0xb9) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0xbc-0xbd) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 0 (0x0-0xff), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2e-0x2f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x62-0x62) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x66-0x66) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x24-0x25) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x28-0x29) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x2c-0x2d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x30-0x31) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x34-0x35) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x38-0x39) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x3c-0x3d) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x50-0x53) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x63-0x63) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x65-0x65) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp 00:08: io resource (0x72-0x77) overlaps 0000:00:1f.6 BAR 1 (0x0-0x7f), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

dca service started, version 1.4

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: can't allocate resource

system 00:00: iomem range 0x4ef40000-0x4ef4ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x4ef50000-0x4effffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec10000-0xfec1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffe80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x1e0-0x1ef has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xd800-0xd87f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xd880-0xd89f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xd8a0-0xd8bf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe000-0xe07f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe080-0xe0ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe480-0xe4ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe800-0xe87f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xe880-0xe8ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xec00-0xec7f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xec80-0xecff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xeeac-0xeeac has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xeeb0-0xeebf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xeec0-0xeeff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pci 0000:01:0b.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:01:0b.0:   IO window: 0x00c000-0x00c0ff

pci 0000:01:0b.0:   IO window: 0x00c400-0x00c4ff

pci 0000:01:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x58000000-0x5bffffff

pci 0000:01:0b.0:   MEM window: 0x60000000-0x63ffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xcff00000-0xcfffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000058000000-0x0000005bffffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:01:0b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

pci 0000:01:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [c000, cfff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [cff00000, cfffffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [58000000, 5bffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [c000, c0ff]

bus: 02 index 1 io port: [c400, c4ff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [58000000, 5bffffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [60000000, 63ffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 1768

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:01:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

Toshiba System Management Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 855GM Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 16252K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8980000, using 6144k, total 16192k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=4

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial 0000:00:1f.6: power state changed by ACPI to D0

serial 0000:00:1f.6: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

loop: module loaded

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

e100 0000:01:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100 0000:01:08.0: PME# disabled

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcffff000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:08:0d:38:79:d5

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24ca rev 0x03)

PIIX_IDE 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N040ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2412, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 176088454 ns)

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1030214

EXT3-fs: hda3: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (52 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN] to D3

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

acpi device:0f: registered as cooling_device2

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/965G/965GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.5

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:0b.0 [1179:0001]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018c0

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x000018e0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 18

Socket status: 30000020

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xcff00000 - 0xcfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x58000000 - 0x5bffffff

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 128 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0x5c080000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: power state changed by ACPI to D0

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, 1fff]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 60000 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,05/26/2005, 3.120.27.0) loaded

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ndiswrapper 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:bf:8f:ad:b4 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x3644000, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4318.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k
```

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

for the server:

I can access it via ssh on laptop 1 (if it's wired) how can I open a file and copy it to firefox? At the moment I just enter /var/log/dmesg in the brouwser and copy past, but 192.168.0.5/var/log/dmesg doesn't work. There isn't firefox or X on the server yet because of the wireless issue with the laptop(s)

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Are you sure you don't have that backwards? I see the upper dmesg loading a wireless adapter. I don't see one loading in the second dmesg.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

I saw the dmsg wasn't complete and then the laptop shutdown due to battery juice  :Smile: . The second is loading wlan0 at the buttom if I'm correct

What I want to do now actually is try with a usb network adaptor from siemens which works on a windows system. I'm figuring out how to install that in this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-750545-highlight-usb+wireless.html

Maybe this is for some reason incompatible?

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Hey what's this. I found a difference

On the working laptop iwconfig shows these things different:

Tx-Power

Encryption Key

Security Mode

What to do to put them alike on the not working laptop??

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

I notice that on the non working laptop the route shows loopback localhost...

The routing table is different then the other laptop and the command is way slower. How to make them alike??

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

ohhh nooo

Now I don't connect to the AP anymore. I don't understand this and am entirly lost. All I now the AP is still working for other system still connect, nothing changed there. 

Don't ask what I did for i've done tons of stuff today trying to get this thing working. I went through kernel settings, config files and you name it.

The card is still scanning though. I did mess with the hosts file too. But turning that back didn't help. I do see progress in the route speed though, but thats because the ... network isn't working.

Plese help again with this.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

ahhhh

nearly there. I turned the power of from the AP and then was back that it connected and couldn't do anything.

Then i went on with the routing table. I removed the route to the gateway and added. Then the command route was 10x faster. So I tried pingen, and hurray that worked. So is internet. Now to boot up and see what happens.

I hope wired isn't messing this then I need to solve that.

And now to ping 192.168.0.5 which is a wired pc...

[edit] arggg i shouldn't have booted....

now i can't do the trick anymore. What I did before it worked:

route del default

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

then seeing if it would stay I rebooted which I shouldn't have

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Keep on plugging. You seem to be getting there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

thanks for the boost pappy  :Smile: 

Okay this is what I've done this morning.

1. Switch over to static IP's (all interfaces so I don't have dhcp any more)

2. Configured all net and hosts files accordingly

3. stop eth0 and wlan0 on the laptop with no internet

4. started wlan0

5. removed the route and added it again (default gw)

    At this point it didn't work yet

6. started eth0

    Nothing pingable over both nics (using ping -I...)

7. removed the route and added it again (default gw)

    Things pingable over both nics

Now for the big test, rebooting eth0 not connected and see what happens. 

Okay after boot I need to mess with routes and stop start NICs to get it going.

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2005   0        0 wlan0
```

What to do to have it always work? I won't have wired everytime on a laptop.

----------

